# whip's setup



## whip (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Phil66 (Jul 3, 2016)

Lovely, where did you get the tamping mats?


----------



## Zagato (Jul 24, 2016)

Phil66 said:


> Lovely, where did you get the tamping mats?


+1 would be pretty keen to get one of those.

Lovely setup by the way


----------

